# Cascaded switches to 942



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Mark, you wrote:
---
Run two separate coax cables from your LNB or switch to your DVR-942 location. If you are connecting to a DishPro Quad LNB, it is recommended that the two lines running to your DVR-942 be installed on outputs 1 and 4 of the LNB. If you are running 2 lines from cascaded switches (2 DishPro 34 switches, 2 SW-64 switches), both lines connecting to the DVR-942 must be output from the same switch.
---
With 2 SW-64 cascaded switches you have one output from each switch so how would it be possible to have both outputs from the same switch? I have 2 dishes (a dual and a single 61.5) and will have just one 942. I currently have 2 cascaded SW-64s (not sure of my LNBs, what ever is required for this config). Do I have to change anything? I may anyway to just run one line to the location of the 942...

Lee


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Each SW-64 has 4 outputs to receivers. Just like each DP-34 and DPP-44. What I'm saying here is that you do not want to run one line to the 942 from SW-64 #1 and the other line to the 942 from SW-64 #2. Both lines need to be from the same SW-64, whether it's #1 or #2. Same applies to DP-34 and DPP-44 switches.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Doh... I have SW-21's.....! I guess I am old school and will need to upgrade the switches. I will assume for the existing customer deal it will include installation and whatever I will need...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I doubt that the existing customer price of $699 includes switch upgrades, but who knows...I've been wrong before.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

If the 942 is to be an additional receiver you will need a different switch. Also, you said your 2 dishes have "a dual and a single 61.5". If that "dual" is actually a legacy Twin (click the "here's why" link in my sig), it will have to be replaced in order for you to get more than 2 outputs. Also, your Dish300 would have a dual, not a single.

If the 942 is a replacement it can be fed by the existing SW21s.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

I currently have two receivers so I have the standard configuration with SW-21's to output to both (811 and 501). I am wondering if I can use those same two cables with the 942 or get some new switch given the warning that they have to come from the same switch. Each receiver cable comes from a different SW-21


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You can use the 2 cables you have right now for your 942. The cables from the same switch warning only applies cascaded SW-64s, DP-34s, and DPP-44s.


----------



## Brian-C (Apr 1, 2005)

I've got a similar question to Lee's. This switch configuration stuff has always confused me, so hopefully someone can help.

I've currently got a Dish 500 with a legacy twin LNB. One cable is going to a 301 and the other to a 6000. I would like to replace the 6000 with a 942, but the place is rented, so running additional cables is out of the question. If I understand correctly, I should be able to use DishPro equipment for a single cable run to the 942 and have the second cable stay with the 301.

Can someone tell me exactly what equipment I'll need to accomplish this?

Thanks,

-B


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Brian-C said:


> I've got a similar question to Lee's. This switch configuration stuff has always confused me, so hopefully someone can help.
> 
> I've currently got a Dish 500 with a legacy twin LNB. One cable is going to a 301 and the other to a 6000. I would like to replace the 6000 with a 942, but the place is rented, so running additional cables is out of the question. If I understand correctly, I should be able to use DishPro equipment for a single cable run to the 942 and have the second cable stay with the 301.
> 
> ...


You will need to upgrade your LNBF to the Dish Pro Plus. From the LNB you will need to have 2 outs running into a Dish Pro Plus separator's 2 ins and your current 1 line connected to the 1 out, now for all intents and purposes that one line is 2, once you get that 1 line to your 942 you need another separator, 1 in and 2 outs. Challenge resolved. This is only currently possible with the DP+ setup.


----------



## Brian-C (Apr 1, 2005)

> You will need to upgrade your LNBF to the Dish Pro Plus. From the LNB you will need to have 2 outs running into a Dish Pro Plus separator's 2 ins and your current 1 line connected to the 1 out, now for all intents and purposes that one line is 2, once you get that 1 line to your 942 you need another separator, 1 in and 2 outs. Challenge resolved. This is only currently possible with the DP+ setup.


I'm a bit less confused, but not quite there yet. Looking at the page here it says that a single output port can feed a dual-tuner receiver with a seperator, which seems different than what you said, which is that I would need to get two seperators with ports 1 and 2 connecting to the first seperator, then using the second seperator at the receiver to split it out. I also don't understand why the 3rd connector is labelled "LNB IN." Is it not a third port? Finally, will I need any adapter for the 301 or will it work as is with the DishPro Plus?

Thanks again for the help.

-B


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey BobaBird,
you're here's why link is no good.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Brian-C: The DPP Twin has an input for a 3rd bird (right now either 61.5 or 148). It has two DPPlus outputs. Either one will allow a single cable to "near" the back of the dual-tuner box where you attach the separator, which has one input port and two output ports - one for each tuner prot on the receiver.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Brian-C said:


> I'm a bit less confused, but not quite there yet...


OK, Ill start over Your DP+Twin will let you connect 2 dual tuners or 1 dual tuner and one single tuner. There are 2 outputs from the LNBF. If you use separators each output acts like 2, but only for dual tuners. So, you run your line from the LNB to the dual receiver then you use your separator, so it's like you have 2 lines there, not just one. Do this twice and you have 2 dual receivers connected to a Dish Pro Plus Twin.


----------



## Brian-C (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok, I think finally understand now. Except for the 942, all I'll need to get is a DishPro Plus LNBF, a separator, and a couple of short cables and I should be good to go. Thanks all for the help.

-B


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Brian-C said:


> Ok, I think finally understand now. Except for the 942, all I'll need to get is a DishPro Plus LNBF, a separator, and a couple of short cables and I should be good to go. Thanks all for the help.
> 
> -B


Sure thing, enjoy the 942.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Dab gummit! When did that happen? That was one handy resource. I'll remove the link from my sig until a suitable replacement is found.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

A replacement explanation has been added to the EKB's newly revamped Twin page and the link is back. Thanks again for the catch n0qcu.


----------

